# Step7 V5.3 - Bitte führen Sie einen Neustart aus ...



## JoergBlum (8 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich die Software unter Windows2000 installieren möchte, erscheint direkt nach dem Erkennen der CD-Rom die Meldung "Bitte führen Sie einen Neustart aus, bevor Sie weitere Programme installieren."

Ich habe die Software aber noch nicht auf dem Rechner installiert.

Was ist die Ursache für die Meldung?
Wie kann ich dies abstellen?

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Lösung !!

Gruß und Dank
Jörg


----------



## Zottel (8 Dezember 2004)

Die Ursache könnte nach meiner Vermutung folgende sein: Du hast vorher irgendeine andere Software deinstalliert. Diese Software wollte Komponenten entfernen, die sich im laufenden Betrieb nicht entfernen lassen. Dazu trägt sie irgendwo (weiß leider nicht mehr wo, Registry? spezielle Datei?)ein, daß das Entfernen beim nächsten Start von Windows erfolgen soll (und verlangt meist auch gleich einen Neustart). 
Ich vermute nun, daß entweder solch ein Vorgang nicht ausgeführt oder der zugehörige Eintrag nicht gelöscht wurde. Der Installer von Step7 denkt nun, daß er nicht installieren kann, da noch eine Deinstallation mit Neustart fortgesetzt werden muß.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

hatte das gleiche Problem mit  Step7,V5.2 und W2K,anbei der Link zur Siemensseite, Beitrags-id.8861819

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...arch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805382&x=24&y=7

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2004)

Erst mal danke für die Mithilfe.

Das Problem ist aber, ich kann es ja erst gar nicht installieren. Die Meldung tritt immer auf, wenn das Setup starten will.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Markus (11 Dezember 2004)

ja und zwar vermutlich aus dem von ottel genannten grund.
was hast du denn vorher installiert/deinstalliert?

versuche das programm das du zuletzt installiert/deinstalliert hast nochmal neu zu installieren und ggf. anschliesend deinstallieren...


----------



## JoergBlum (13 Dezember 2004)

*Versucht*

So,

ich habe das ganze jetzt mal getestet und alle zu letzt installierte / deinstallierte Programme nochmals installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung wo dieses in der Registry hinterlegt ist.

Gruß und Dank
Jörg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Dezember 2004)

*hilfe..*

von microsoft gibt es da ein programm. heist glaube ich installer cleanup oder ähnlich... damit kannst du verweiste installationseinträge aus der registry löschen... musst mal googln...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Dezember 2004)

*sieh da...*

siehe da...

hab schon nen link gefunden...

hier: 
http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*gleiches Problem ?!*

Ich hab das alles hier etwas verfolgt und wollte nach den hier erläuterten schritten das problem bei mir lösen !?
allerdings komme ich damit nicht so recht klar.

ihr habt von dem Microsoft insatller cleanup gesprochen, wenn ich allerdings diese software starte, bekomme ich soweit alle programme die ich in letzter zeit installiert habe, angezeigt.
wie soll ich denn jetzt erkennen welches der progs den fehler verursacht ohne wahlos irgendwelche progs zu deinstallieren und zu testen ?!

ich bin in dieser sache eher eine anfänger und bitte um rücksicht, hab evtl auch nicht alles so verstanden ?!

vielen dank jetzt schon im vorraus und noch viel spaß beim schreiben ?!


----------

